# Rifle Calibers



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I was thinking of trying a new caliber this year and was wondering if anyone has any ideas of something different. I have a lot in the 7mm range (7mm-08 to 7mm stw and everything in between). I was thinking of going with a 260 Rem in a 700 Mountain Rifle. Does anyone have any experience with it? I will use it for deer and target shooting. I ws just looking for some different ideas. Thanks


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

My caliber of choice is 7.62x39


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

.280 for all round and for target the 6mm wildcats. If you want a gun that is just plain fun .17, either rimfire or center fire (if you reload go centerfire).

7.62? no fun...

my .02


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ilove 7.62 X 39 for general target shooting (not sniper shooting). It is available cheaply from many sorces, and the guns are very affordable. I wouldn't go with it to hunt though.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

7mm wsm is what I use for whitetails.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Which model do you have your 7mm WSM in. I have been thinking of getting one of them but I already have most of the 7mm. I love a 280 which when hand loaded is almost equal to a 7mm mag. Also there is not much difference in a 280, 7mm mag and a 7mm WSM. I already have a 270 and 300 in WSM. I have a model 70 feather weight in the 300 and a model 70 laminated in the 270. I have thought of getting rid of the 270 WSM and getting a &mm WSM instead. They are just about the same gun. I am looking for a light low recoil rifle to hunt deer for a few years, and then I am going to give it to my son.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

If you plan on traveling and hunting I would suggest a cal that everyone carries,06,300wm,7mm,270.You never know when you might forget something


----------



## Fish Chaser (Sep 2, 2005)

I would sreiously reccommend 8mm . you can get a great mauser for less than $150 and the ammo is fairly inexpensive, yey it packs a great punch. that just my 2 cents, but then again other than a few shotguns my arsenal is millitary surplus


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

You'd better like spending $ ON ammo if you go with a .260 Rem.
I was thinking of one myself and just saw the average box of 20
going for $30.00. ouch.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

.300 win mag. very fast and powerful....reach out and touch anything with it


----------

